# for sale



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, how do I get to view other members cars for sale please. :?: 
Alex


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, New members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have access to Market Place or PMs or shouldn't, some seem to slip through the system & then posts removed... Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=281
Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks became a member on line, it probably has not gone through yet but I am on the list of members.
Ta.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

alexi7 said:


> Thanks became a member on line, it probably has not gone through yet but I am on the list of members.
> Ta.


will just require admin to ratify it bud then its buy buy buy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Alex, When you have your Membership No. Follow instructions in this link, Admin will do the rest, not automatic @ present, needs manual input from Admin.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks feller will do.
Alex


----------

